# Porsche Driving Experience



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Just had an invite to one of these as I've placed a new order. Believe it's to teach you how to drive the car properly etc etc

Got to be taken any time in the next year.

Just wondering if anyone who'd ordered a new Porsche had been on one of these, what it entailed and what sort of car they stick you in? Do they basically let you use whatever you've ordered?

Thanks

James


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hi James

I had my Porsche Driving Experience at Millbrook.

It's supposed to give you the opportunity to learn a few tricks about the car and decide upon which options you want in your final specification. However, I had my experience in the Cayman S in May after I'd taken delivery in March.

Where is yours taking place?

I was behind the wheel for about 2.5 - 3 hours. Doesn't seem a lot, but I was knackered by the end of it.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I think I've been given the option of Millbrook or somewhere in Warwickshire - which will probably be better for me living in sunny Leeds.

I've already decided on my final spec (although haven't submitted it to the dealer yet) so I can't really see what a track day would change about that - just been down to see a meteor grey physical car at Leeds OPC and that's definately the colour I'm going to go for - looked amazing.

Do you think it's worth having the day before or after delivery?

Thanks for the reply

James


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If you do it after delivery then at least you'll have a feel for your car and therefore get more out of the experience.

The day itself gives you an opportunity to test the car to it's ability. Accelerating, gear changing, braking, swerving, cornering, skidding and basically controlling.

It certainly taught me a thing or two.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Widget said:


> If you do it after delivery then at least you'll have a feel for your car and therefore get more out of the experience.
> 
> The day itself gives you an opportunity to test the car to it's ability. Accelerating, gear changing, braking, swerving, cornering, skidding and basically controlling.
> 
> It certainly taught me a thing or two.


Cool, sounds like it's well worth doing - thanks for the info!

Only 4 months to wait 8)


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello James,

I know us James' in West Yorkshire are special but we haven't got a time
machine though. Think you mean March 07 in your signature, not 06 :0)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nike1972 said:


> I know us James' in West Yorkshire are special but we haven't got a time
> machine though. Think you mean March 07 in your signature, not 06 :0)


I think you may need a lesson in Porker history...if he's getting a new one it will be a 997, not a 996 (which I assume he has now, judging by his sig....) 

H


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Nike1972 said:
> 
> 
> > I know us James' in West Yorkshire are special but we haven't got a time
> ...


he means years not models, 2006 vs 2007


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Nike1972 said:
> ...


He's had the 996 since March 06 until ?????

The 997 comes in March 07


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Lucky him, new porker every 12 months.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yeah it's not too bad  Just trying to sort insurance for the new one at the moment - best quote so far is Â£4.5k and that is with some serious hunting around - hey ho....

Just picked up on the additions to this thread.

Yes, I currently have a 996 C4 which I got in March 06.

The 997 C2S will be coming in March 07 all being well and then the sig will be updated....


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

James,

I got insured in May this year for my new C2S (Â£72k) and it cost me Â£997 (honest)! I'm 38, full no claims discount, protected NCB, business use and have my wife as a named driver (who incidently had a claim not too long ago on her own car), and have 3 pts for a TS10, it includes a courtesy car etc etc.

Norwich Union Direct. They only insure cars upto Â£50k online so I had to ring them. Thought the premium was not bad really. 

[edit]

I should say I did the PDE day on the 13th October 06. If I'm honest it was worth it to a degree. If you want more info PM me and I'll update you.

Got to drive a C2 Tip and a C2S manual with PCCB. You might be interesting in the stopping test.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Slightly off topic, but

Returned home after a 10 day business trip to the usual pile of junk mail and, unfortunately, a Notice of Intended Prosecution for speeding. (camera van)

A letter from Porsche GB

"Dear Mr S

An Invitation to drive the Porsche 911

The only way to experience the Porsche 911 is to drive one. As such, I am delighted to enclose an invitation to experience this iconic Porsche for 24 hours.

Suject to availability at your nearest Porsche Centre, Hatfield, you will be able to choose from the following models;

911 Carrera S Coupe - Manual
911 Carrera 4S Coupe - Tiptronic S
911 Carrera 4S Cabriolet - Manual.

For further information or to book your 24 hour drive please call xxxxxxx from 9am to 6pm Monday to Friday.

We hope you will be able to take up this opportunity

Yours etc"

Conditions;

Age and licence
availability
insurance sign off
vehicles must be collected and returned to the centre
45 mins handover and demo drive
offer is exclusivly for the invitee and non transferable.

Seems Porsche are getting nervous due to the competion on the block from Jaguar, Audi and Aston Martin !!

Also noticed in the press that Stratstone are offering new immeadiate delivery Aston Martin V8 Vantage for a deposit/PX of Â£17.5k, Â£650 per month for 2 years and a Â£61.5K final payment. What happened to the 3 year delivery and secondary market premiums?? Hope they come with breakdown cover, the V8 supposedly not the most reliable piece of kit for the price !

Seems the super coupe market is finding times tough!!

TJS

p.s the invite went through the shredder with the rest of the junk.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ResB said:


> James,
> 
> I got insured in May this year for my new C2S (Â£72k) and it cost me Â£997 (honest)! I'm 38, full no claims discount, protected NCB, business use and have my wife as a named driver (who incidently had a claim not too long ago on her own car), and have 3 pts for a TS10, it includes a courtesy car etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - that quote for me is through a broker throuh Norwich Union funnily enough.

I don't think being 25 with 6 points and couple of accidents under my belt is helping matters really but I suppose it's the price you have to pay if you want to drive a nice car at a young age :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jam said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > James,
> ...


I don't suppose it does. God, 25 years old and owns a 911. That would have been superb.  Wasn't married or had kids then.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Can you share the secret to being able to afford a new 911 when you are 25? I m eager to learn


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> Can you share the secret to being able to afford a new 911 when you are 25? I m eager to learn


Ha, now that would be telling.....

I'll give you a hint though - it involves a post office and a sawn-off..... :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

jam said:


> ir_fuel said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share the secret to being able to afford a new 911 when you are 25? I m eager to learn
> ...


"your a sub-postmaster" didnt think they earnt that much! :roll: my old man used to have cortina's and Granada Ghia's!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

